# Tax Identification Number (TIN)



## dcmglass

Does anyone know if UAE issues Tax Identification Numbers (TINs) to its residents? This would be something like UK National Insurance number. My bank is asking for one. I thought maybe UAE Identity Card number would be the closest thing?


----------



## LesFroggitts

As there is no personal taxation in the UAE it is not likely that there would be a TIN.

The OECD don't have a record under UAE for these either https://www.oecd.org/tax/automatic-...on-and-assistance/tax-identification-numbers/


----------



## twowheelsgood

dcmglass said:


> Does anyone know if UAE issues Tax Identification Numbers (TINs) to its residents? This would be something like UK National Insurance number. My bank is asking for one. I thought maybe UAE Identity Card number would be the closest thing?


Which bank in which country ?


----------



## Fogster74

*We've been asked for the same thing...*

First Direct in the UK are asking us for the same info; we also live in the UAE and have come to the same conclusion - the OECD website lists neither a TIN or 'funcitonal equivalent' for the UAE and hence we're replying to confirm that our country of residence not issue these.


----------



## snikpoh

Fogster74 said:


> First Direct in the UK are asking us for the same info; we also live in the UAE and have come to the same conclusion - the OECD website lists neither a TIN or 'funcitonal equivalent' for the UAE and hence we're replying to confirm that our country of residence not issue these.


As you are NOT a UK resident, can you really open a UK bank account?

I'm living in Spain and I can't.


----------



## twowheelsgood

snikpoh said:


> I'm living in Spain and I can't.


If you havent got a UK home and don't appear on the electoral register then you're correct - banks will ask for utility bills etc as a precondition of proof that you have a UK home. In our case we carefully split our billing names between myself and Mrs TWG to ensure we can open things like a bank account if needed (like we just have)

Being a resident is different to being non-resident for tax purposes.


----------



## Fogster74

This wasn't about opening a UK bank account - I already have a UK bank account - this was about my UK bank asking details about my tax status as I'm no longer UK resident.

Note however that technically I think you're right - I don't think you can open a new account unless you have an address in the UK


----------



## snikpoh

Fogster74 said:


> This wasn't about opening a UK bank account - I already have a UK bank account - this was about my UK bank asking details about my tax status as I'm no longer UK resident.
> 
> Note however that technically I think you're right - I don't think you can open a new account unless you have an address in the UK


Legally, it's nothing to do with whether you have a home in the UK. It's actually about where you are resident!

If you are NOT resident in UK, then you can't open a new account.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Fogster74 said:


> this was about my UK bank asking details about my tax status as I'm no longer UK resident.


You can be UK resident and be a non-taxpayer

You can be a non-resident and still be a taxpayer.

Someone is confused and it could be me 

If you mean should your bank pay you interest gross or nett, I though it was all interest paid at the gross amount these days ?

If you are trying to open a pension or an ISA type savings, then they have to know as you can do neither as long as you are 'non-resident for tax purposes'.


----------



## fempe

dcmglass said:


> Does anyone know if UAE issues Tax Identification Numbers (TINs) to its residents? This would be something like UK National Insurance number. My bank is asking for one. I thought maybe UAE Identity Card number would be the closest thing?


Did you have any answer? I need this TIN to fulfill the US withholding taxes form.

thks!


----------



## rsinner

fempe said:


> Did you have any answer? I need this TIN to fulfill the US withholding taxes form.
> 
> thks!


Just put in your emirates ID number


----------



## fempe

ok thks! with the Emirates ID you avoided the withholding taxes?


----------



## shabzkhaan

Hi, 
I need the TIN for US withholding form (W-8BEN) as well. Are you sure Emirates ID will work?


----------

